# Prepaid Visa cards



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Quick question. Does Walmart (Canada) carry prepaid Visa cards? Or is that only in the US? It's a fifty mile round trip so it would be nice to know before heading out to get one.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Nothing on their website?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Why a Walmart VISA, specifically?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Search for "gift card" and "Prepaid Visa" turned up nada. Did not bother phoning based on past experiences.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Lars said:


> Why a Walmart VISA, specifically?


Need a prepaid card for internet purchase and Wally World is closest merchant. Bigger cities are 150 Mile RT and 300 Mile RT respectively.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

After searching I'm going to say "no". Looks like it's only the US walmart that does the prepaid visa thing. I can't find a list of retailers in Canada that provide them.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Prepaid "Credit" Cards:

Welcome to MoneyMart Titanium
Welcome - HorizonPlus Financial Ltd.
Travel Money - CAA South Central Ontario, Canada
MyCard MasterCard

Prepaid Credit Card In Canada


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

You must be pretty far out there, eMacMan.

I see prepaid MCs all the time around here -- in every store that carries gift cards at all, so for example 7-11, all drug stores, all grocery stores, all the "cash advance" places, etc.

Also, check with your financial institution -- some may have "temporary" cc's that expire after x number of uses or x amount of time.

I will, btw, mention also that using a cc on the internet is actually much safer than using one in the brick & mortar world. I've been using a card online for years, but my "never used online" card's number has been stolen/forged TWICE. If this is a reputable merchant you're buying from online, you can give them your details with confidence.

Of course, if you prefer to use the aforementioned alternates, that's your prerogative as well.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> Prepaid "Credit" Cards:
> 
> Welcome to MoneyMart Titanium
> Welcome - HorizonPlus Financial Ltd.
> ...


Seems to be a different sort of system than in the states. Looks like you can pick them up in the states anywhere, branded to the stores you get them at, but from all the links above it looks like they are offered here through financial institutions. These are something I've never noticed before but I'll bet that I will see them everywhere I go now.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Chas, here in Saskabush, I haven't seen prepaid credit cards in stores, but all the "cash stores" have them. 

I have a Global Payment Mastercard from my credit union. It walks and quacks like a "Mastercard" but works like a debit card. No interest, no fees. No money - no pay. It also "looks" like a Mastercard, unlike the cash store ones that are just a hunk of plastic.

My son traveled earlier this year across the southern states and used a prepaid card from a cash store for the whole trip and didn't run into any problems.

The thing to be aware of with the cash store kind of cards is that there is a pretty substantial charge for using the card, so for small purchases, it's not a good idea. There is also a monthly fee.

I wish more banks offered this kind of service.

Margaret


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

The ones I saw in the US were one time use cards. The fee was typically 3 to 5 dollars for the card. You could use them anywhere. Perfect as gifts as they can be used anywhere. Also ideal for internet purchasing for those of us who quite happily live in a plastic free zone. 

CAAs seemed to be along those lines but hardly worth the expense of joining.

Thanks Margaret. Will look into that.

Chas_M. To use a credit card on line you have too have one. Besides online data bases have been and will continue to be hacked. Cash does it for me. If Margarets idea does not pan out, this will wait for the next run to the big city.

Thanks to all of you for your suggestions.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info about "Saskabush." 



winwintoo said:


> I have a Global Payment Mastercard from my credit union. It walks and quacks like a "Mastercard" but works like a debit card. No interest, no fees.


That might work for eMacMan. E, sk your CU (love CUs!) if they offer a badged Visa/MC debit card.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

eMacMan said:


> Chas_M. To use a credit card on line you have too have one.


Not necessarily. I have a Visa-badged DEBIT card from my US bank that works exactly like a credit card (particularly up here), and Margaret has one from her (Canadian) CU that is a badged Mastercard but works like a debit card.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> For those that may be concerned with privacy issues and don't like big brother to be watching them, I have read that with pre paid visa it is easy to hide your identity.


Big brother doesn't much care.

Buy what you like.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I always do my shopping for that sort of stuff via the usual US military back channels myself...


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Finally tracked them down at a Mac's convenience store. Turns out it is electronic transfers only. At this point I am more than willing to spend an extra $20 and buy from someone that actually answers their eMail.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

MasterBlaster said:


> For those that may be concerned with privacy issues and don't like big brother to be watching them, I have read that with pre paid visa it is easy to hide your identity.


Given that you are using this Visa card to order something, which will then be shipped to an address you provide and signed for by you, I'm not sure the "hiding your identity" part is going to work out so good ...

Luckily, for most purchases all the Americans want to know is what you bought and how they can sell you more of it, with only the occasional snooping to see if you're Al-Queda.


----------



## kij333 (Jan 8, 2013)

winwintoo said:


> Chas, here in Saskabush, I haven't seen prepaid credit cards in stores, but all the "cash stores" have them.
> 
> I have a Global Payment Mastercard from my credit union. It walks and quacks like a "Mastercard" but works like a debit card. No interest, no fees. No money - no pay. It also "looks" like a Mastercard, unlike the cash store ones that are just a hunk of plastic.
> 
> ...




Would you be kind enough to state what the name of the card is that you use and what credit union?

thanks


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

kij333 said:


> Would you be kind enough to state what the name of the card is that you use and what credit union?
> 
> thanks


That post was 5 years ago. Things have changed. Best to use te yellow pages and call to see what's available near you. I think by now all banks have cards you could use.


----------



## kij333 (Jan 8, 2013)

winwintoo said:


> That post was 5 years ago. Things have changed. Best to use te yellow pages and call to see what's available near you. I think by now all banks have cards you could use.


Yes i realize that and have done my due diligence although they are readily available, the fees are ridiculous!!- im looking for a no fee prepaid as they are available in the states. 

Canada seems to be the land of the greedy .. monthly charge here ... service fee there ... here a buck ... there a buck ... everywhere a scam. 

If you would be so kind i would still appreciate the answer to my initial question if you so desire to help me out.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

kij333 said:


> Would you be kind enough to state what the name of the card is that you use and what credit union?
> 
> thanks


She already did, it is called "Global Payment", issued by credit unions and backed by Master Card.
I also have one, I got it specifically for online purchases, I'm a senior,(very senior) and had many concerns about internet buying, but this card has never let me down.

edit: and being a senior gets me no fees for anything at my credit union.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

kij333 said:


> If you would be so kind i would still appreciate the answer to my initial question if you so desire to help me out.


Then why don't you PM the poster who made that entry?

They might not come to this Forum regularly.


----------



## kij333 (Jan 8, 2013)

iMouse said:


> Then why don't you PM the poster who made that entry?
> 
> They might not come to this Forum regularly.



I did sherlock ... thats who i addressed and that was the poster who responded.


----------



## kij333 (Jan 8, 2013)

jamesB said:


> She already did, it is called "Global Payment", issued by credit unions and backed by Master Card.
> I also have one, I got it specifically for online purchases, I'm a senior,(very senior) and had many concerns about internet buying, but this card has never let me down.
> 
> edit: and being a senior gets me no fees for anything at my credit union.



Since the poster is reluctant in sharing the name of her credit union .. do you mind sharing yours?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

kij333 said:


> Since the poster is reluctant in sharing the name of her credit union .. do you mind sharing yours?


Don't bother PMing me. I've given you enough information. I wrote that 5 years ago. Things might have changed and that's pretty intrusive asking me for my banking information in your first post.

Call your bank or credit union. Negotiate with them. My arrangements probably wouldn't apply in your case. I'm not a bit curious about it.


----------



## kij333 (Jan 8, 2013)

This Post has been edited due to inappropriate language and or behaviour.

*This is a warning.*

Please note that this type of exchange will not be tolerated, a warning has been sent to the member advising him or her that any and all future inappropriate language and or behaviour will result in a partial or permanent ban from the Forum.

We encourage all present and future participants of the ehMac community to keep there Posts polite and respectful at all times.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

This guy is actually getting interesting.

I'll make the popcorn.


----------



## kij333 (Jan 8, 2013)

iMouse said:


> This guy is actually getting interesting.
> 
> I'll make the popcorn.



_Finally!! Someone from planet earth ..._


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Nice. You'll be sorry you said that.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I have little hope that any mod has the cajones to address this post, but it is way out of line, especially to a senior woman. Reported.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

kij333 said:


> _Finally!! Someone from planet earth ..._


Your longevity here might be in dispute, but I admire your spunk.



> Lou Grant: "You know what, you've got spunk! "
> 
> Mary Richards: "Well, yes... "
> 
> Lou Grant: "I *hate* spunk! "


----------



## kij333 (Jan 8, 2013)

winwintoo said:


> Nice. You'll be sorry you said that.



Not really. My logic is quite clear and just. 

The worst you could do is flag me .. then i'll get removed .. then i'll rejoin ... and so on. 

Do you really wanna play those childish games just because i insulted your ego?


_Sincerely _

:baby:


----------



## kij333 (Jan 8, 2013)

SINC said:


> I have little hope that any mod has the cajones to address this post, but it is way out of line, especially to a senior woman. Reported.



Do you really KNOW if that's a senior?

Heck for all you know i may be a senior too ... heck for all you know she may be in her 20's.

But with all that aside, i am curious ... what was it that i stated that was untrue?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

kij333 said:


> Do you really KNOW if that's a senior?
> 
> Heck for all you know i may be a senior too ... heck for all you know she may be in her 20's.
> 
> But with all that aside, i am curious ... what was it that i stated that was untrue?


I happen to have met the lady in person and know she is a senior. You will find that is quite common among many members here. Calling anyone an old cow is just not a cool thing to do and as a senior myself, I suspect you could use a lesson in manners.


----------



## kij333 (Jan 8, 2013)

iMouse said:


> Your longevity here might be in dispute, but I admire your spunk.


I concur oh wee mouse. Thou speaketh truth !:clap:


----------



## kij333 (Jan 8, 2013)

This Post has been edited due to inappropriate language and or behaviour.

*This is a warning.*

Please note that this type of exchange will not be tolerated, a warning has been sent to the member advising him or her that any and all future inappropriate language and or behaviour will result in a partial or permanent ban from the Forum.

We encourage all present and future participants of the ehMac community to keep there Posts polite and respectful at all times.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Apology accepted. I'm not especially paranoid, but experience has taught me that when someone dredges up a 5 year old thread for their first post, their intentions are not good.

Look at my profile. If you don't live in Southern Saskatchewan, any information about where I bank will do you no good. If you do live here, the yellow pages are your friend.

It's just one of those things that newcomers don't ask. Sinc would never ask me and I've known him for many years.


----------



## kij333 (Jan 8, 2013)

winwintoo said:


> Apology accepted. I'm not especially paranoid, but experience has taught me that when someone dredges up a 5 year old thread for their first post, their intentions are not good.
> 
> Look at my profile. If you don't live in Southern Saskatchewan, any information about where I bank will do you no good. If you do live here, the yellow pages are your friend.
> 
> It's just one of those things that newcomers don't ask. Sinc would never ask me and I've known him for many years.



Well your experience does not apply to me but i respect your opinion. 

The issue is dead... but to me a credit union is just like a bank and to me there's nothing wrong in asking .. my line is drawn if someone were to inquire about my account number. .. then and only then .. _thems be fightin werds_

Some people are offended by certain things others aren't ... tis life .. i accept it. 

XX)


----------



## kij333 (Jan 8, 2013)

I bid all of you a farewell ... live long and prosper!

This will most likely be my last posting.

_arrivederci_


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice way to corrupt the memory of the Great Spock. He would never get so exercised over something so trivial.

Oh, I assume you can 'generate' new Internet addresses, because vB knows who you are.


----------

